# Excited and Ignorant!



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello!

I am very excited about 2 little pygmy fellows arriving in the first week of November and would love and appreciate any advice, tips, warnings etc that wise people here may be able to offer, since I am a first time goat owner. 

My husband and I really are total goat newbies, apart from reading up on them. I have lots of horse experience and he has lots of chicken experience but goats....:whatgoat: 


But we have wanted them for a VERY long time and now that our last little human baby is walking and talking we have decided to take the goat plunge. 

We have prepared their shed (which I like to call a cottage, being English!) and an area of land on many terraced levels that we think they will like. And we have put their fencing up. I loved a quote I read on here during my lurking- words to the effect that "if a fence retains water it will retain a goat". (Errrm I will be reviewing the fencing this weekend!)

The goats will be 3 months old when they arrive. I do have photos of Piccolo (bottled reared) and Badger which I will upload in due course. They are half brothers from the same Dad. 

I have lots of questions! I know alot of these questions will be answered by the goats themselves once they arrive but any starter words of wisdom would be more than welcome, they really would. I have diligently read the books but it is always wonderful to have real (virtual) life help. 

Even if it is just in terms of equipment. What will we need REALLY? My 4yr old daughter says a pink brush is the most important thing but I don't always trust her opinion of things....................


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, my brush is purple with zebra stripes but, yeah  

Be sure to get some of the food they are used to from their breeder. That will make the transition to your food easier on them. 
Be watchful for worms or Cocci to "bloom" from the stress of moving to a new place. 
Be prepared for them to be loud and upset at first from leaving their old home. 

Welcome to TGS, I'm sure you will love your new boys.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Pink is easy to find if you drop it on the ground....

I am assuming they will be wethered. Am I correct? My buckling STINKS right now, but we need him intact, but any male goat who is not needed for breeding that you want to love on should be neutered unless you really like your personal space out in public (because smelling like a buck in rut is guaranteed to give you space in public).

As far as equipment. Hmmm.
A thermometer. 

A wall-mounted dish for minerals. 

Wall-mounted feeders to keep feces out of their eating dishes. 

A good hayrack up off the floor. If you just put it out for them, they WILL waste SO MUCH hay. Up off the ground, with gaps big enough for them to pull hay through, but not big enough to pull a lot through at a time, is great. 

Metal bins for storing any grain if you feed them grain. 

Hoof trimmers and a mini-planer (basically, hand-held pruning shears for trimming the outside of their hoofwall down, and the mini-planer to smooth things flat). A mini planer looks like a metal retangular box that you fit in your hand, and has a flat metal piece on one side that resembles a cheese grater. In the states, I get mine in a hardware store near their full size planers for smoothing boards. Trimming feet is a must unless they are running on the roughest of surfaces, which very few domestic goats do. 

Minerals, preferably loose minerals and not horse salt blocks.

A collar. It is up to you whether you want to leave it on full time or not, but you will need it to make them do something eventually that they don't want to do. Some folks also have a halter and lead for them, but most day to day stuff can be handled with a collar.

Cocci treatment. I would have whatever is available in your country to treat cocci on hand. It is when you need it most that you cannot get to a store or order it quickly online. For young goats, it is preferred that you have them on a cocci prevention regimen. I use Baycox for my young goats, but others use Di-Methoox or SulMet here in the US. I have seen this wreak havoc on young animals of various species, and you know what they say about an ounce of prevention....

I have a push broom dedicated to sweeping out my dirt floor barn. I use a grain shovel as a dustpan to dump their waste into a manure pile. I clean their housing out daily to keep them healthy.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Keep reading this forum and you will pick up a lot between now and November. Goats seem to come with a different set of problems than horses, but you shouldn't let that intimidate you. I've never had chickens, but from reading this forum I can tell you that you for sure want to keep your goats out of the chicken feed.


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Well, my brush is purple with zebra stripes but, yeah
> 
> Be sure to get some of the food they are used to from their breeder. That will make the transition to your food easier on them.
> Be watchful for worms or Cocci to "bloom" from the stress of moving to a new place.
> ...


Oh my! When my daughter hears that purple with zebra stripe brushes exist I won't hear the end of it!

Thankyou so much for your advice! We will ask the breeder what they are fed and will get the same for the transition period-and the worms thing seems obvious now you say it but I would never have thought of it! My neighbours support my (very noisy) children so fingers crossed they will support my goats while they settle in.

:kidblue::kidblue:

I love the goat smileys on this forum!!


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

Cactus_Acres said:


> Pink is easy to find if you drop it on the ground....
> 
> I am assuming they will be wethered. Am I correct? My buckling STINKS right now, but we need him intact, but any male goat who is not needed for breeding that you want to love on should be neutered unless you really like your personal space out in public (because smelling like a buck in rut is guaranteed to give you space in public).
> 
> ...


I have my notepad out and have noted all your fantastic advice down, thankyou!!!

Yes the munchkins are wethered (This term is new to me...I have lived in France for over 20yrs so my vocabulary is all over the place, my apologies in advance!) so hopefully we will not have smell disputes with our neighbours in the village. We have already had a wall dispute and a pine tree dispute so hopefully they will just love our little goats. Goats are afterall more loveable than walls and pine trees.

Thankyou so much again for the super information.

This is such a cool place for goat swotting, I love it! :book:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to TGS!


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

Tenacross said:


> Keep reading this forum and you will pick up a lot between now and November. Goats seem to come with a different set of problems than horses, but you shouldn't let that intimidate you. I've never had chickens, but from reading this forum I can tell you that you for sure want to keep your goats out of the chicken feed.


Chickens are my husband's thang and I have never really been that passionate about them. Other than when gobbling their eggs yum yum. And their food is in a separate enclosure. I looovvvvvve our 2 ducks though and they wander where they want with their food in the middle of our plot and our rabbit tucks into their food so I guess our goats will?!! I hadn't thought of that! Another thing for my notepad....

Gosh yes this forum is a hive of information. I am happy to have come here a little early, before I actually have any goats! Even though I feel a bit of a dork having no goats yet. But it is nice too to have the time to enjoy the anticipation of them and learn at the same time.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The ducks are easy. Build a sturdy box big enough for a goat to lay on. Make the top hinged so that you can open it. Cover one side with wire that has 2 by 2 inch or 2 x 4 inch squares. Put a trough near the wire side. The ducks can reach their heads in for the food but, the goats can't.


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

goathiker said:


> The ducks are easy. Build a sturdy box big enough for a goat to lay on. Make the top hinged so that you can open it. Cover one side with wire that has 2 by 2 inch or 2 x 4 inch squares. Put a trough near the wire side. The ducks can reach their heads in for the food but, the goats can't.


That is awesome, thankyou.

Even for the greedy rabbit it is cool too!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:welcome: ....to TGS!


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

Bonjour!:laugh::sun:

Thankyou all for your words of welcome and wisdom...here are a couple of photos of Badger and Piccolo. The breeder e-mailed them to us with some information about their current food and is bringing us a bag of it when she brings the goats (thankyou Goathiker for tipping me off on that one :thumbup 

Piccolo first....Badger second...


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

And this is Dad...


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

And mummy Piccolo and mummy Badger....


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Are you in england? I am, i can definitely help you a lot since we don't have many of the things they do wherever anyone else on here is..! Make sure they've have their lambivac/heptivac vaccinations, they will need boosters annually but you can only get massive bottles and they go off after 10 hrs so try find someone you can share with.. if not, a vet will probably do them but it could be costly. I would say, hay racks. If your boys have horns you need hay racks that are either squared or have verticle bars definitely, they can get caught otherwise and hurt themselves.. That's all i can think of at the moment but you can message me or add me on FB if you still need help thats relevant to uk... 
Enjoy your boys!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Just a suggestion: you might let your neighbors know your getting the goats before they get there. That will give you time to work out any compromises. It also might help to keep happy neighbors.


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

IvyMayPygmyGoats said:


> Are you in england? I am, i can definitely help you a lot since we don't have many of the things they do wherever anyone else on here is..! Make sure they've have their lambivac/heptivac vaccinations, they will need boosters annually but you can only get massive bottles and they go off after 10 hrs so try find someone you can share with.. if not, a vet will probably do them but it could be costly. I would say, hay racks. If your boys have horns you need hay racks that are either squared or have verticle bars definitely, they can get caught otherwise and hurt themselves.. That's all i can think of at the moment but you can message me or add me on FB if you still need help thats relevant to uk...
> Enjoy your boys!


Brilliant thankyou!

I am English but live in France (not far from Paris) and it is true that I am learning from here but then looking up all the French vocabulary and French equivalent products.:crazy: 
We almost ordered hayracks today but I wanted to check on here the best type so thanks for anticipating that question!

I will talk to our vet about the vaccinations and to a nearby family who have 2 goats too, about sharing the huge bottle with....

Today we were wondering about poisonous plants...is there anything in particular we should be wary of? The section we have for the goats is mainly grass and stone but there is also some fern and a raspberry bush. And random things that sprout up like mint and parsley since it used to be part of the vegetable garden plot.


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

mayia97420 said:


> Just a suggestion: you might let your neighbors know your getting the goats before they get there. That will give you time to work out any compromises. It also might help to keep happy neighbors.


Arggghhhh you are right! Our neighbours are nice enough but they do have to be handled with care being a very elderly French couple! Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Plant wise you sound covered? I have to say from experience that the goats should be kept far from reach of any chicken corn, it can cause bloat but i've found it usually gets caught in their throat/teeth and causes issues..!


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

Only about 17 more sleeps until my goats arrive! I am so excited! 

In the interim (school halfterm) we are going to the seaside because I want to learn to surf but it is a good way of filling the overexcited time before my goats arrive! 

You have all told me so much and I think we have set things up ok thanks to you guys and are anticipating modifications if needs be


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

They are here!!!!!

:kidblue::kidblue:


----------



## Inkspeller (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello, I'm sorry to post on this thread but I need some help.
I'm not sure how to post a question of my own, and I don't have much time to figure it out, kinda in a hurry. 
If anyone could help me out that would be great
thanks


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

It has been a really exciting day!

We woke up early and Holly and I made wooden painted nameplates for Badger and Piccolo and waited and waited and waited.......

We knew our goats were coming today but weren't sure what time exactly....


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello Inkspeller!

Usually you can find a Start Thread option? Or you can ask here, I don't mind! Just not sure how many people will read it since I am a newbie myself!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

welcome to goat spot....handsome new boys and a beautifullitle girl...lots of great adivice all ready given....my addition...read read read..LOL...lotsof info right here on goats spot..also Goat-link.com and Tennesseemeatgoats....

best wishes!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Inkspeller..if you click of the forum discussion you need...such as health...then on top tothe left there is a box to click to start a new thread..as hollymonkey said..you may get lost in her thread and if you need the help..we want to do all we can...


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

Then a lovely English guy turned up with my goats! I wasn't expecting an English speaker, since I live in France. He was kind and competant, and gave our enclosure a look round and gave me some tips and advice for my first goat steps.


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

I took Piccolo and the breeder took Badger and we went through our house and out to our garden and up to the top and into their new house. 

Badger made himself at home straight away and tucked into the hay and ignored us...Piccolo (bottle reared) wanted lots of human attention and I had to leave him bleating to go and pick up my 2yr old Henry human baby who is much the same


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

I am totally in love already. And I don't even know them yet.


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

Soooooooo....

I am 2 days into being a goat mother and they are just ADORABLE! Piccolo (bottle reared) is beyond clingy. Badger is shyer and still getting to know us. They haven't been too noisy, just Piccolo when he sees us coming up to the gate says Bonjour! 

When is a good time to start leash training them? And any tips and advice? I have done horses and dogs but not goats. 

:whatgoat:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

any time once they are comfortable with you and thier new home...begin by teaching them to come for their colllar to be put on...: ) have fun..dont rush...enjoy!!


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello!

I have been rather absent due to the demands of children, work... and goats!

It has been 7 months now that we have had Piccolo and Badger and I think before they arrived I seriously underestimated the looooooovvvve I would feel for them! 

And it has of course been a Learning Curve, with lots of 'learning on the job'...especially regarding fencing :laugh:

I have a few questions if anyone can help?


----------



## countrykids (May 19, 2015)

You've had some very good responses here! I just want to throw in a quick lesson we learned the hard way. If you ever end up with does, bucks, babies, remember that the small breeds, pygmies and Nigerian dwarfs breed year round and are practicing at only a few days old!!! A 2 month old buckling WILL impregnate his 2 month old sister!!! A 7 month old doeling trying to deliver .... not cool! Luckily, our doe survived, her kid did not. We waited to wether at the direction of our vet to allow the urethra to grow larger. I'd say 8 weeks is the absolute max I could wait again without wethering or separating brother/sister pairs!

Enjoy! They have loads of personality!


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

Thankyou countrykids!

We are not doing anything half so adventurous...we have 2 wethers, which we keep as pets.

They are now 1yr old (they came to us at 4 months) and for the first time Piccolo (the dominant of the 2) has reared up and tried to butt both of my children (3yrs old and 5yrs old) I reprimanded him and am keeping the children away. It seems it was in play, but I would welcome any advice from experienced Goat Spot members as to effective methods of correcting this, if it is correctable at all. He doesn't do it to me, just the small folk.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A spray bottle full of water should nip that in the bud. Even young wethers go through a puberty period and test us. Spray him right in the face if he comes up aggressively or rears up. Right now it is probably play with him him seeing your children as herd mates, but, they must learn not to do that before it becomes a problem.


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

goathiker said:


> A spray bottle full of water should nip that in the bud. Even young wethers go through a puberty period and test us. Spray him right in the face if he comes up aggressively or rears up. Right now it is probably play with him him seeing your children as herd mates, but, they must learn not to do that before it becomes a problem.


Thanks alot! I had seen on Google that people use waterspray but thought I'd run it by you guys first.

:butting:


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

A pic of Piccolo and Badger. They are such an adorable pair. Piccolo (first pic) is the cheeky one, who may get a squirt of water in his face if he tries to play with my small children like he does with Badger...

They are both such adorable fellows though. I hope Piccolo learns that Holly and Henry are not goats soon!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Awww...what little cuties. 

Just a gentle warning, be very careful with those horns. They are probably right at your young children's eye-height and it's easy to get a horn in the eye. All it takes is a quick turn of the head...the goaties usually aren't trying to hurt anybody, it just happens.


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

CritterCarnival said:


> Awww...what little cuties.
> 
> Just a gentle warning, be very careful with those horns. They are probably right at your young children's eye-height and it's easy to get a horn in the eye. All it takes is a quick turn of the head...the goaties usually aren't trying to hurt anybody, it just happens.


 Thankyou and gawd yes tell me about it! My kids are the same height as each other despite being 3 and 5 (big boy, dinky girl) and I would describe their height as exactly small goat horn height when bending to pet them!!! We are very careful though when the kids are with us. Our 14yr old and 18yr old we worry less about!


----------



## HollyMonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

ps I like your "live well, laugh often, love deeply..." quote in your siggy


----------

